# Insulin Cycle Without AAS...



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have no interest on going on AAS again, recently recovered and getting back on track. I however enjoyed cycling slin throughout my cycles.. insane pump and fullness.

Has anyone here got any experience as to running slin alone? I know a few guys use this method to bridge between cycles of aas.

A few questions aswell if anyone could help..

Is it possible to keep/retain any potential gains from slin naturally without aas?

Does slin effect natural hormone production, test etc?

How can i keep/recover my slin sensitivity after cycling slin.

thanks!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I've used slin and high dose gh a lot recently on no aas and post comp gone from 85kg stage weight to 102kg still with abs. I think the key is in the synergy between the two not either used by themselves.

I find insulin helps massively with recovery from heavy sessions if used around workouts with proper nutrition and workout protocols.

Insulin small dose pre workout and high dose post workout with gh is how

I've done it. Lots of carbs around this time with lower throughout the day.

Gains can be fantastic if all other variables are in line, it's not going to be aas like gains but you'll be impressed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im currently running 80-100iu lantus everyday on a 4weeks on 4 off , however im on AAS and using gh .

use metaformin for sensitivity when you come off slin .

i`ll probably drop the slin to 80iu daily as 100iu has made me very tired the day after , see how that goes .

no reason why you cant use slin/gh with good effect .


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for replies. Any input for insulin ran alone no gh or aas anyone?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

only thing to be weary of is fat gains, usually the AAS and gh allow for some tolerance, but without id be careful with diet


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

zack amin said:


> only thing to be weary of is fat gains, usually the AAS and gh allow for some tolerance, but without id be careful with diet


yes diet would be strict.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you use Slin though and not get fat gains on it

Ive toyed with idea using it small amount pre workout, and post workout with GH

But keep getting told itl just smooth my pysique out kill condition and make my stomach watery

Yes will get bigger but wont look as good on it


----------

